# ricerca software SIP (Voip) ... funzionante!

## darkmanPPT

grrr  :Twisted Evil: 

che rabbia... non riesco a trovare un programma per fare Voip (attraverso SIP) che vada bene sul mio pc.

premetto: io uso kde.

ho provato:

openwengo (compilato la versione dall'overlay voip): mi viene sempre fuori "chiudere tutte le chiamate in corso prima di eseguirne una nuova".. ma io non ho alcuna chiamata aperta

Kphone: non si sente l'audio e non si vede nulla (però mi viene fuori "chiama in entrata" e io provo anche a cliccare su ok.. ma non vedo risultati)

Ekiga: ricevo la chiamata in entrata, si attiva il riquadretto per il "video"... ma vedo me stesso!!! poi una frazione di secondo dopo mi si crasha il programma (seg-fault)... e quindi la "videochiamata" termina là.

qualcuno di voi potrebbe darmi qualche suggerimento di qualche software per fare videochiamate tra pc usando il protocollo SIP?

cavolo.. speravo che ekiga e openwengo (visto che sono molto seguiti) funzionassero...

----------

## lordalbert

credo che il più supportato per il SIP sia Skype, anche se è closed, e se ne sono dette tante a suo riguardo.

Io avevo provato Ekiga ma andava perfettamente...

----------

## Atomikramp

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> credo che il più supportato per il SIP sia Skype, anche se è closed, e se ne sono dette tante a suo riguardo.
> 
> Io avevo provato Ekiga ma andava perfettamente...

 

Ma skype fa da client SIP? non credo... o almeno... non ci avevo mai fatto caso...

----------

## lordalbert

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   credo che il più supportato per il SIP sia Skype, anche se è closed, e se ne sono dette tante a suo riguardo.
> 
> Io avevo provato Ekiga ma andava perfettamente... 
> 
> Ma skype fa da client SIP? non credo... o almeno... non ci avevo mai fatto caso...

 

Ops, scusate, ho detto una cavolata... Mi sono confuso protocollo  :Razz: 

No, neanche da quanto so io supporta SIP, mi sono soltanto confuso col nome del protocollo.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> grrr 
> 
> che rabbia... non riesco a trovare un programma per fare Voip (attraverso SIP) che vada bene sul mio pc.
> 
> premetto: io uso kde.
> ...

 

Prova Gizmo ,certo non è open come Ekiga e Openwengo, ma in generale funziona bene...al momento non ha il supporto per il video (come skype del resto) ma dovrebbe uscire a breve..   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

sigh...   :Sad: 

io cercavo proprio qualcosa con il supporto video...

mah!

ho appena installato linphone dall'overlay Voip.

"sembra" funzionare. (cioè non si pianta caricandolo e si vede la webcam)

stasera lo testerò in una videochiamata.

cmq... è strano che Ekiga che è segnato come "stabile" mi vada in segfaul.. strano davvero!  :Rolling Eyes: 

mah

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> sigh...  
> 
> io cercavo proprio qualcosa con il supporto video...
> 
> mah!
> ...

 

Tu hai segnalato il bug ? direi di no visto che su bugs.gentoo.org cercando ekiga non si trova, di cosa ti stupisci quindi, se nessuno lo segnala nessuno sa di dover risolvere un qualche problema  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> sigh...  
> 
> io cercavo proprio qualcosa con il supporto video...
> 
> mah!
> ...

 

Ah beh, allora non avevo ben capito io...

Comunque io sto usando quotidianamente ekiga con il mio gestore di VoIP, e per un problema particolare di compatibilità devo usare la versione SVN, e devo dire che -a parte qualche errore talvolta (in fondo è sempre un svn   :Wink:  ) funziona abbastanza bene, ed supporta tranquillamente il video con la mia webcam...

Altrimenti c'è anche aMsn, che seppur non sia PROPRIAMENTE una videoconferenza, ha il supporto alla webcam e anche per l'audio (anche se tramite delle specie di "registrazioni"...una sorta di videoconferenza-playback   :Very Happy:  )

Ho anche provato Openwengo (sotto ubuntu però, sia la stabile che l'svn) e devo dire che non è male...l'unica cosa che manca è un bacino d'utenza decente   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> in segfaul.. strano davvero! 
> 
> mah

 

Tu hai segnalato il bug ? direi di no visto che su bugs.gentoo.org cercando ekiga non si trova, di cosa ti stupisci quindi, se nessuno lo segnala nessuno sa di dover risolvere un qualche problema  :Rolling Eyes: [/quote]

come non darti ragione... eh... uhm...

è che non ho mai postato un bag .. e quindi non so cosa dire!

....adesso provo

----------

## darkmanPPT

scusa.. nick_spacca....

come hai fatto a compilare la versione SVN?

ho "cercato" di seguire quello spiegato qui

però l'idea di installarmi (cioè "make install" ) un pacchetto CVS non è che mi vada molto...

c'è un modo per "installarlo" in locale?

----------

## drizztbsd

Non ti serve installare linphone dall'overlay dato che l'ultima versione è nel main tree (net-voip/linphone-1.7.1-r1)

----------

## darkmanPPT

oh, già, che scemo... e la cosa divertente è che ho installato proprio quello dal tree principale!

(ho unmaskato e automaticamente si è installata quella del ramo principale)

 :Wink: 

..devo ancora provare linphone... quando mi serve, l'adsl non è funzionante (continuo ad avere problemi con sta stramaledetta adsl)

...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> scusa.. nick_spacca....
> 
> come hai fatto a compilare la versione SVN?
> 
> ho "cercato" di seguire quello spiegato qui
> ...

 

OPSSSS   :Embarassed:  mi son scordato di dire che l'ho provato su un'installazione Ubuntu (proprio da quel link che hai postato...). 

In gentoo avevo installato quello stabile, ma ultimamente per la multimedialità non sto usando molto gentoo...

Comunque credo che la compilazione a manina non dovrebbe essere troppo complicata (soprattutto in gentoo dove le librerie di sviluppo sono quasi sempre già installate)

Poi non è detto che tu lo debba "maleinstallare"...lo compili (./configure && make), lo testi per bene  (con il binario che il make ti crea), e se ti soddisfa ti fai (o chi per te   :Wink:  ) l'ebuild per la versione SVN! E tutti te ne saranno grati   :Very Happy:   (io purtroppo non sono molto capace di scrivere ebuild...c'ho provato una volta con risultati non soddisfacenti...ed ora non ho neanche troppo tempo per 'giocare' con gentoo)

Buona Fortuna! (e dopo che lo provi facci sapere com'è linphone)

----------

## nick_spacca

Tra l'altro, giusto una domanda per chi ne capisce + di me ( ed è facile in realtà..)

Non sono ancora riuscito a capire QUALI tra i vari software di videoconferenza per Linux supportano il codec H264....Poi, questo è il miglior codec che si possa avere?  Differisce dall'Mpeg4 ? Qui sembra di no ma ho comunque le idee un po confuse...Se qualcuno potesesse schiarirmele gli sarei grato (sperando di non aver deviato troppo dal topic..)  :Smile: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Non esistono software per linux che supportino H264 anche perché non esiste uno standard per buttare un flusso h264 in uno stream rtp.

Secondo me il meglio che si trova ora è theora (linphone lo supporta) anche per il problema dei brevetti/licenze

----------

## nick_spacca

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Non esistono software per linux che supportino H264 anche perché non esiste uno standard per buttare un flusso h264 in uno stream rtp.
> 
> Secondo me il meglio che si trova ora è theora (linphone lo supporta) anche per il problema dei brevetti/licenze

 

Continuo ad essere confuso   :Confused:   ...hai mica qualche link da segnalare per approfondire un po la questione di H264? ( e capire ad esempio quali sono attualmente le videochat che supportano questa codifica anche su win/mac)

Conosco poi theora, ma quanto è diffuso come codec? Nel senso, che se ha la stessa diffusione degli ogg, mi sa che non potro' comunicare facilmente con il 90% dei miei amici   :Confused: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

linphone-1.7.1-r1 non va.

quando ricevo una chiamata la finestra di visualizzazione della webcam si pianta.

si sente il suono (malissimo, ma si sente)... e poi va in crash

ps: ma io ho segnalato il bug di ekiga, come mi avete detto voi.. ma oggi notavo .. che non c'è più!

boh.. lo avranno cancellato o accorpato a qualcos'altro.  :Wink: 

----------

